# Tip?



## racheljo (Nov 22, 2018)




----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Just $6? 
Must only be a kitchen staff consisting of one employee. 
I wonder if they get to drink the beer while on duty?


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

I doubt they serve them beers though......probably pool the money and split it and the end of the night.


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

Sign on the back of the front passenger seat:

"If you arrived safely and comfortably, and paid less than a taxi, a FRACKING TIP WOULD BE NICE"

I'm just kidding, don't use the word "fracking".


----------



## racheljo (Nov 22, 2018)

DieselkW said:


> Sign on the back of the front passenger seat:
> 
> "If you arrived safely and comfortably, and paid less than a taxi, a FRACKING TIP WOULD BE NICE"
> 
> I'm just kidding, don't use the word "fracking".


Ubers cost more than taxis where I live sooo....lol


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

racheljo said:


> Ubers cost more than taxis where I live sooo....lol


UberX is not more than a taxi in Brooklyn, NY. Here's the rate sheet for UberX
*PICK UP*
Base Fare
$2.55
Long Pickup Fee
Variable
Per Minute to Pickup
$0.35
Per Mile to Pickup
$1.75
*CANCELLATIONS*
Cancellation Fee
Variable
Standard Driver Initiated Cancellation Fee
$5.00
Standard Rider Initiated Cancellation Fee
$5.00
Per Minute Prior to Cancellation
$0.35
Per Mile Prior to Cancellation
$1.75
*ON TRIP*
Booking Fee
0
Minimum Fare
$8.00
Per Minute
$0.35
Per Mile
$1.75

And here's the rate sheet from the Taxi and Limousine Commission: http://www.nyc.gov/html/tlc/html/passenger/taxicab_rate.shtml

*Metered Fare Information*

Onscreen rate is 'Rate #01 - Standard City Rate.'
The initial charge is $2.50.
Plus 50 cents per 1/5 mile or 50 cents per 60 seconds in slow traffic or when the vehicle is stopped.
In moving traffic on Manhattan streets, the meter should "click" approximately every four downtown blocks, or one block going cross-town (East-West).
There is a 50-cent MTA State Surcharge for all trips that end in New York City or Nassau, Suffolk, Westchester, Rockland, Dutchess, Orange or Putnam Counties.
There is a 30-cent Improvement Surcharge. 
There is a daily 50-cent surcharge from 8pm to 6am.
There is a $1 surcharge from 4pm to 8pm on weekdays, excluding holidays.
Passengers must pay all bridge and tunnel tolls.
Your receipt will show your total fare including tolls. Please take your receipt.
The driver is not required to accept bills over $20.
Please tip your driver for safety and good service.
There are no charges for extra passengers or bags.
50¢ for 1/5 of a mile is $2.50 per mile or 50¢ per minute in traffic.


----------



## racheljo (Nov 22, 2018)

Whenever I take a car service home from the train it costs me $7 before tip. Uber X usually costs me $8 before tip. 99% of the time I'd rather walk or take the bus but if the sidewalks are icy or it's the middle of the night f*** that, I'm taking a car. BTW, I'm not saying people shouldn't tip, just pointing out that it isn't always cheaper to use uber.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

DieselkW said:


> UberX is not more than a taxi in Brooklyn, NY. Here's the rate sheet for UberX
> *PICK UP*
> Base Fare
> $2.55
> ...


Sure while the rate card is theoretically lower than taxi rates,

Thanks to up front pricing... not so much..

The differential is even disappearing in Orlando, home of the lowest fares in the country.

Your forgetting the extra 50%+ that uber frequently tacks on for no reason whatsoever and keeps all of.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Sure while the rate card is theoretically lower than taxi rates,
> 
> Thanks to up front pricing... not so much..
> 
> ...


What is the Orlando rates? I'm driving up to the Metro West area later today to visit family. I have never tried to run trips up there, one I don't know the area enough and two, every time I look at the rider app I see 8 drivers in a very short distance from me. I'd just rather enjoy my time off from my job and rideshare a couple days here and there.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

FLKeys said:


> What is the Orlando rates? I'm driving up to the Metro West area later today to visit family. I have never tried to run trips up there, one I don't know the area enough and two, every time I look at the rider app I see 8 drivers in a very short distance from me. I'd just rather enjoy my time off from my job and rideshare a couple days here and there.


53c a mile 8c a minute


----------



## Dan9908 (Dec 30, 2018)

racheljo said:


> Whenever I take a car service home from the train it costs me $7 before tip. Uber X usually costs me $8 before tip. 99% of the time I'd rather walk or take the bus but if the sidewalks are icy or it's the middle of the night f*** that, I'm taking a car. BTW, I'm not saying people shouldn't tip, just pointing out that it isn't always cheaper to use uber.


To me, it's worth a solo ride independent of public transportation, for a few extra bucks


----------

